# First loft being built



## Peckerwood (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a photo of the loft I am in the process building. I have been interested in racing pigeons and with the help of this web site I found a few people that are racing. I have been dragging my feet a little but since talking to them It is moving a little faster. They are all very nice and offered to give me a few birds to get started. Looks like I met some good people and looking forward to getting going in racing. Thanks for every ones posts. I have learned some things here and check new posts often.
I will post as I go along.
Thanks,
Peckerwood
This is the loft 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2625&pictureid=26731


----------

